# How To Fish Small Creeks for Large Fish



## Leave A Tip

*By Dave Langston*

We talk about fishing large rivers and reservoirs frequently. But did you know that some of the best fishing could be had fishing small streams that we drive by consistently without a second look? Some right in your backyard!

 It&#39;s not the size of the water, it&#39;s the food base that dictates size.


Close to my home we have a number of streams or creeks, whichever name you prefer to call them. Small streams can be a foot deep or several feet deep. I have even been in chest deep water fishing a stream that was only 5 or six feet wide and then fishing water that barely covered my ankles.

The size of the stream does not dictate how large the fish can grow. I dont care what biologist say, it simply is not true. But the food source does.

Here is a for instance; many years ago I was fishing pebble creek near whiskey Mikes tavern above Lava Hot Springs. Most of the day we landed small rainbows and cutthroats none going over 12 inches. But I did notice that as we worked some of the out of the way and hard to get to areas the quality of the fishing was better.

The fishing was slower but the sizes of the fish were greatly improving. We started landing fish pushing 14  16 inches and finally I nailed a rainbow over 20 inches. This was a trophy anywhere and to take it out of a stream that is noted for harboring small fish was special. It also made me realize that small streams hold big fish if you know where to look and what to look for.

Remember earlier how I said fishing slowed up but the quality of the fish increased? Well, for big fish to thrive small fish disappear. Thats right they disappear into the belly of the larger fish. Larger rainbows, cutthroats and browns are extreme predators and will wipe out an area.

Most anglers dont look at it that way but if you notice, when you land a big fish the water is void in most instances of smaller ones. These larger predators have cleaned out the area of small fish and also take out any other smaller ones that happen to wander into the area.

Another tip is to look for off the beaten track areas. During my years as a columnist for the Fishing & Hunting News I directed anglers to look for water that most anglers overlook or simply dont have the will to explore. Sometimes these overlooked areas give up monster fish.

A few years back the Portneuf River turned into a trickle between McCammon and Lava Hot springs. Literally it was a small stream that could not be seen flowing from the road. I decided to put on the waders and get into the bug infested, brush choked waterway and see if I could find fish pooled up.

The water trickled forming small pools no more than a few feet wide and a foot or so deep. In order to cast I had to flip underhanded due to the surrounding brush. I worked each pool slowly and carefully not to spook any fish that might be present. After a few hours I returned to my vehicle with my trophies, two rainbows and a cutthroat over five pounds.

If youre willing to put on a few miles and venture into the nastiest habitat that most anglers simply will not consider, trophy fishing awaits. And most of these areas are within a short drive from home. Slip on your waders spray down with DEET and let your adventure begin!







Content provided by Outdoor Hub, The Outdoor Information Engine - How To Fish Small Creeks for Large Fish


Read More Great Tips Here...


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'm one of the people that never gave those types of places a second glance but I will from now on.


----------



## JSykes3

I have a few nice places like this. Mostly catch creek chubs and suckers....etc. But its still fun.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Yesterday i found a place just like that holding a 6lb smallie. Couldn't get him though.


----------



## Wow

A couple years ago I went to PA for the opening weakend of trout season. We stayed away from the crowds and fished smaller water. We spent a couple of hours at several locations. The trout were hard to come by. Out of 6 fisherman we landed about 1 fish each. We decided to try for some native fish in a small mountain stream. We took a mud trail to the top that was similar to the Bolivian road of death. I walked about a mile upstream and dropped my bait over any waterfall I could find. The stream at this point was barely 6 ft. wide. In all I caught about 12 Rainbows in half an hour. Nothing huge, but the action was great. I got back to the truck and told everyone but they thought I was BS'ing. LOL!--Tim......................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## acklac7

Alot of the EPA guys will tell you that the smaller streams (little darby for example) tend to hold MONSTER Smallmouth that basically "rule the roost" (rule the river)...Catching them is a different story.


----------

